# Unknown member



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

When I look to see who is online before logging in, I keep seeing the name Welshman19. Who is he? And why is he always online? Just wondering.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

I don't think he's always there Ina, I don't always see him when I log on.  There are some members in forums who just like to read the threads, but don't care to post.  Sometimes they will join in when they want to, or if something in particular interests them.  There's folks who just aren't as active as we are.   Maybe he'll join the conversation sometime in the future.


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Sea, That makes sense, sometimes I just feel like being a Peeping Tom myself. Especially when I don't want to put my poor moods on the rest of you. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

It's not being a peeping Tom, all members and guests can read to their heart's content, and should not feel obligated at all to post if they don't want to...including you and me. :bigwink:


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Sea,I did mean that in a bad way, or I would feel badly about doing it.


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

Your thread title reminded me of the Unknown Comic. :hair:


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Ha Ha TG. :lol1:


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

I remember him. Was he ever identified?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

His name was Murray Langston...


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Sea, It took me a long time to enjoy comedy, so I don't know much about them. I told Michael the comic's name, and he "Oh yeah, I knew that." He probably did, but, Oh men.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

Do you ever remember watching that crazy Gong Show with Chuck Barris....the Unknown Comic was from there...


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

I remember the name of the show, but I didn't get to watch much TV until the mid 80's.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

Well you didn't miss much, really!


----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2014)

I loved the Gong Show!!!

[IMG]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y19/Stuey2plus2/gong/meanjeanaproves.gif[/IMG]


----------



## maxHR (May 4, 2014)

Welshman 19 is homeland security. they join every forum on the internet looking for trouble makers complaining about the gunnerment.


----------



## Ina (May 4, 2014)

Max, Just by your avatars, I must doubt at least 85% of what you put out. :wink:


----------



## maxHR (May 4, 2014)

Trust No one, the truth is out there...
-Fox Mulder
The X files


----------



## Ina (May 4, 2014)

OK Max, I guess teasing is just more fun than being serious all the time. :thumb:


----------



## Ina (May 4, 2014)

:zz: fftobed:


----------



## Justme (May 4, 2014)

I often look in, but only post if a topic interests me enough to do so. I am a member of a number of forums.


----------



## cbay716 (May 4, 2014)

I am having a hard time finding other forums. Would you mind sharing the names? I'm new to all of this


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 4, 2014)

cbay716 said:


> I am having a hard time finding other forums. Would you mind sharing the names? I'm new to all of this



Hi Cbay716, welcome to the forum!   On the Senior Forums homepage, you'll find the names of the different forums here...


----------



## GDAD (May 5, 2014)

Ina said:


> OK Max, I guess teasing is just more fun than being serious all the time. :thumb:



Ina: do you know you ain't got Knickers on!!!!!!:lofl::woohoo1:


----------



## Justme (May 5, 2014)

cbay716 said:


> I am having a hard time finding other forums. Would you mind sharing the names? I'm new to all of this



I am not sure if naming other forums is permitted on this one?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)

Hopefully Justme, Cbay716 is talking about the different sections of this board, also known as 'forums'...no, suggestions of other like online forums is not permitted on many other boards, including this one.


----------



## cbay716 (May 5, 2014)

I understand. It's a beautiful day in Richmond virginia. Love watching the birds and enjoying my azaleas and irises


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2014)

Glad you're having a nice day there Cbay, birds and flowers always make it that much better! :rose:


----------



## Mirabilis (May 6, 2014)

I watched the Gong Show all the time! I think I was about 16-17 at the time (sigh) Very funny.


----------



## Justme (May 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hopefully Justme, Cbay716 is talking about the different sections of this board, also known as 'forums'...no, suggestions of other like online forums is not permitted on many other boards, including this one.



I think it daft that you can't share other on-line forums, what are forums so afraid of, a mass exodus? If a forum is worth posting on it will retain its members, if not it won't.


----------



## maxHR (May 7, 2014)

It easy to find forums, just google your special area of interest-hobbies and you will find something.


----------

